# Accutane and Liver test



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 23, 2011)

Might go to dermatologist this week and get some accutane. the only thing is that i for them to prescribe it to you they have to do some sort of blood test..i believe a liver enzyme test. I am currently on cycle.

Do you think if they take a blood test my liver enzyme levels will be completely out of whack and they wont prescribe it to me?
-has anyone got had this test on cycle?

-thanks


----------



## unclem (Dec 23, 2011)

hey brother i been taking accutane since it came out in 81- 82 yr. take alot of milk thistle to get your hepatic enzymes down to normal levels. u get it at walmart ,its spring valley and 1000mg and 7$ for 90 gelcaps. also, get omega- 3 - acid ethyl esters, try and get close to these numbers as i have the rx lovaza. but here; ( epa) ester 465mg & ( dha) ester 375mg for triglycerides and hdl, ldl. if u can, try to get a statin like lipitor, vytorin, ect. if your family has some. mexgear has it, but this way you get your ldl cholesterol down and your hdl up just a tinge as before accutane they take these tests not just hepatic values. if your cholesterol is to high and triglycerides are high and hdl is low as gear lowers it, they wont give it even know your liver values are in 30/30/40/50 range. that should do it but take for a month before you get your shit checked. but they sell accutane all over the net. why doctor just buy of net. mexgear has it.

rep


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 23, 2011)

Liv 52 Ingredients


----------



## bobby6638 (Dec 24, 2011)

synthegine  also


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow Unclem thanks bro. I just got mine and have been running a low dose and have seen major improvements in just a few weeks.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Dec 25, 2011)

I thot ppl were dieing from accutane.
 Idk saw one of those call this lawyer ads on tv


----------



## big60235 (Dec 25, 2011)

Or you taking a oral? What injectables are you on?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Wow Unclem thanks bro. I just got mine and have been running a low dose and have seen major improvements in just a few weeks.



what dose are you running?


----------



## bobby6638 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have read how bad it is but I have read a lot of issues are with high dosages..  Many take 10-20 mg a day or every other  with gear acne & say they were ok  so not sure but before next cycle I am thinking of starting low dose about 3 weeks before then thru cycle (no orals & liver supps)


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 26, 2011)

Next cycle that I run without orals I'll be adding this in to combat PCT acne. Problem is I can't resist orals they're so easy and convenient and the effects are just soo fast. I love em for ending a cycle, and I'm planning to start and end my next with 3 weeks of em. I'll be on GH and I hear that's supposed to help with liver health but I've been hearing that accutane is worse for your liver than oral steroids and I'm just afraid to do them both.


----------



## FUZO (Dec 26, 2011)

liv52 is what I use and they will take tests to see if your able to use it


----------



## sandmann (Dec 27, 2011)

i ran accutane twice, 8 months each at 80mg ED i used to drink heavy every weekend,friday and saturday and it got to the point where i was drinking to much and i would (puke) up blood but on the nights i drank to much,but i got blood tests and an ultrasound done and nothing was wrong :s ,,but idkk i know my last cycle i was sensitive to orals, so i guess will find out this cycle if im good,i wish you best of luck with that stuff sir,


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 27, 2011)

sandmann said:


> i ran accutane twice, 8 months each at 80mg ED i used to drink heavy every weekend,friday and saturday and it got to the point where i was drinking to much and i would (puke) up blood but on the nights i drank to much,but i got blood tests and an ultrasound done and nothing was wrong :s ,,but idkk i know my last cycle i was sensitive to orals, so i guess will find out this cycle if im good,i wish you best of luck with that stuff sir,



80mgs ED for a total of 16 months!!! That must of cost soo much fucking money!!


----------



## sandmann (Dec 28, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> 80mgs ED for a total of 16 months!!! That must of cost soo much fucking money!!


 
not at all lol


----------



## anab0lix (Jan 5, 2012)

How so??? Research chemical accutane?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Might go to dermatologist this week and get some accutane. the only thing is that i for them to prescribe it to you they have to do some sort of blood test..i believe a liver enzyme test. I am currently on cycle.
> 
> Do you think if they take a blood test my liver enzyme levels will be completely out of whack and they wont prescribe it to me?
> -has anyone got had this test on cycle?
> ...


  I've been tested many times on cycle. Liver enzymes are typically normal or slightly elevated. Just stay well hydrated, don't drink alcohol and drop any orals. You may want to stop lifting for a week as liver enzymes elevate from training.


----------

